# Black Friday



## Beautygal1999 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey everyone ! I’m a new beauty team member and was wondering what type of things I will have to do on Black Friday?


----------



## tholmes (Oct 14, 2019)

Beautygal1999 said:


> Hey everyone ! I’m a new beauty team member and was wondering what type of things I will have to do on Black Friday?


ASANTS for this kind of thing. It's very likely you'll be somewhere in the general merchandise parts of the store helping keep things stocked or helping assist guests. Alternatively you might be asked to cashier depending on your store's staffing needs.

For the best info on this, ask your specialty sales TL/ETL


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2019)

You will work on thanksgiving, for sure.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 15, 2019)

Line busting


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 15, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You will work on thanksgiving, for sure.



Or Black Friday anyway. Virtually everyone works one of the two, but not necessarily both.
Morning Shifts on Black Friday especially often didn't get scheduled on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 15, 2019)

I’ve always had to work both 😔 luckily the past couple years thanksgiving has been getting more and more dead. When I first started there was a huge line wrapped around the block to get in before we even opened and last year there was like 5 people lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 15, 2019)

My store is really good about respecting normal availability unless you let them know you can work it. Like, if I’m unavailable on thursdays, I’m probably not gonna work thanksgiving (I never have)


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 15, 2019)

Yeah...I was less than amused with the scheduling for the last BF I worked at Target.

I was scheduled from 5 PM - 2:30 AM Thanksgiving
And then from 9 AM to 11 PM the next day.

The GSTL? His only shift was overnight between my two shifts.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Oct 15, 2019)

Spot OWNS you starting on Wed before Thanksgiving. Everyone works with the minimum between shifts, even the butt kissers. Then kiss your weekends in December goodbye. In January you will be rewarded with zero hours. The life of retail


----------



## happygoth (Oct 15, 2019)

Nauzhror said:


> Yeah...I was less than amused with the scheduling for the last BF I worked at Target.
> 
> I was scheduled from 5 PM - 2:30 AM Thanksgiving
> And then from 9 AM to 11 PM the next day.
> ...


Aww hell no. I usually go with the flow but I would not stand for that.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 15, 2019)

Flex you work your regular schedule since you just keep picking and packing.. It was so nice to do a normal 6a-2:30p last year.. 

Beauty will be stone dead as will market, Market peeps do market stuff or help in other areas of the store, cashiers are always needed as are pushers(staged merch that gets pushed as stuff sells down and out). Dedicated reshop people(that is all price change used to do over that weekend).


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2019)

Direct guest down one aisle of hba and up the other the line starts at aisle a10 down then up a7 down a6 up a4 down a2 and back up a1 to the checlanes.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 15, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Direct guest down one aisle of hba and up the other the line starts at aisle a10 down then up a7 down a6 up a4 down a2 and back up a1 to the checlanes.



That gig is super fun, you get be a bouncer and traffic director. You get to be mean, though I will say about %90 of the people get it and when they see you are keeping the line moving and clear with your directions they stay pretty chill.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 15, 2019)

Crowd Control outside the store wasn't too bad, but probably among the worst potential tasks due to potential for bad weather, and people fighting to get in the store first.


----------



## Hazza43 (Oct 16, 2019)

I feel like black Thursdays/Fridays are slowing down because of the more online based stuff. Guest Services was much more staffed than the year before because its so needed with all the Orders. I was scheduled GSTL last time with my old TL and the new Closing Lead, just mainly moving people around and keeping on top of breaks and issues. It was much easier than the previous year. My guess is its kinda just gunna get slower and slower.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 16, 2019)

Is online pickup and drive up available on Thursday evening? We started drive up over the summer so it wasn't available.  I seem to remember that online pickup was available on Wednesday and black Friday but not on Thanksgiving itself.


----------



## Hazza43 (Oct 16, 2019)

SallyHoover said:


> Is online pickup and drive up available on Thursday evening? We started drive up over the summer so it wasn't available.  I seem to remember that online pickup was available on Wednesday and black Friday but not on Thanksgiving itself.


IIRC, drive up is shut but online pickup is like normal. Thats how it was at least at my store


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 16, 2019)

And it’s all disabled for “door busters” and other super high demand stuff


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 18, 2019)

I take the evening of Black Friday off because of a holiday parade my band plays in.  Everyone knows about me being in a band (they all saw the commercial we did for a local company, lol, and I've been in the store in my uniform) and HR is really good about letting me do my thing.  I usually end up guarding TVs and sound bars on the back of market on Thursday night.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 18, 2019)

Hazza43 said:


> IIRC, drive up is shut but online pickup is like normal. Thats how it was at least at my store


Yes, that's right.  I was able to order and pick up an Amazon Fire on T-day last year, but no drive-ups happened.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 18, 2019)

Yup last year we were pretty slow everywhere except for the service desk where 4 of us were working and slammed with order pickups. Now that we have our separate OPU desk this year that’s nowhere near guest service I’m wondering how the staffing is gonna be.

Side note, do you guys accept price challenges on Black Friday? We are told every year that we are absolutely not changing the price on anything and then a guest will price challenge and I’ll say sorry my manager and their manager explicitly told me that we can’t change any prices it’s either take it or leave it and they’ll make me call them over and then the GSTL will just change it 😒 I’m like then why did you make a whole point of saying no price challenges if you’re just gonna do it with no hesitation


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 18, 2019)

Beauty may be dead, other than stocking stuffers, but that doesn't mean the area is dead. One Thanksgiving weekend they had a bunch of TVs right where RTW clearance normally is. God knows what much wanted item will end up in your area.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 18, 2019)

Corporate policy on the website and on signs at my SD specifically state that:



Price matches and adjustments to competitors will not be allowed for prices valid from Thanksgiving Day through the entire week after Thanksgiving (11/28/2019 – 12/07/2019).


Some stores interpret that to mean we match to T.com only, others block all price match entirely, including to T.com.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 18, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Corporate policy on the website and on signs at my SD specifically state that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think my store allowed t.com last year, on a case by case basis


----------



## InboundGrunt (Oct 18, 2019)

Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. My leaders are barely ready for tomorrow let alone Black _FUCKING_ Friday.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 18, 2019)

I like to call it SUCK IT FRIDAY!


----------



## Bosch (Oct 18, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Corporate policy on the website and on signs at my SD specifically state that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We did no to door busters, no to 4 day, no to amazon deals but our own website, yeah but with the exceptions already mentioned.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah i believe Target.com is the only thing we price match.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 19, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. My leaders are barely ready for tomorrow let alone Black _FUCKING_ Friday.


Wait what’s happening tomorrow


----------



## InboundGrunt (Oct 19, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Wait what’s happening tomorrow


A completely normal Saturday. And my store will struggle.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 19, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> A completely normal Saturday. And my store will struggle.


Mine, too!


----------



## Bosch (Oct 19, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Mine, too!



Make that three.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 20, 2019)

My ETL said last year that the online black friday deals started at 2am Thursday morning. Maybe for Redcard holders only? Can't remember. I was out of town and wanted the Nintendo Switch Mario Kart bundle and she recommended ordering it before the store opened. I ordered that morning, and the online version was sold out before the store even opened that afternoon. My sister's family takes us all on a mini-vacation for Christmas, and the only time we can ever get all of our kids together and off school at the same time is over Thanksgiving, so I work in the evenings on black friday, after we get back from out of town, cleaning up the place and restoring order.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2019)

I just signed up for MBA classes for the winter trimester and conveniently, I have classes on Mondays Thursdays and put myself down as unavailable those days. Maybe they’ll honor that on Thanksgiving, lol. Don’t mind working the Friday.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sisyphus said:


> Anyone remember when the ad drops online? Is it the first or second week of Nov?


Believe it’s the second week of November.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 28, 2019)

What I think of when I think of Black Friday...


----------



## Marcellow (Oct 28, 2019)

Just managed to get out before Black Friday. Phew.


----------



## Megaparsec (Oct 29, 2019)

You will be eating pizza and/or tacos.

For Black Friday, they schedule people like crazy, and, after a couple hours, there aren't nearly as many guests (probably equal to a normal Q4 Sat/Sun) but there are still a LOT of TMs on the floor. So, the best use of most TMs' time is used having them eat tacos (and/or pizza).


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 29, 2019)

here they come , get ready for madness


----------



## Send me a sign (Oct 29, 2019)

I personally loved the packs of Drunk Black Friday Karens that had been marinating in chardonnay all day like a holiday turkey. So much more pleasant than the everyday lone, I Need to Talk to Your Manager Karen.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>


Looks like the Running of the Bulls in Pamplona.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 30, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> here they come , get ready for madness


If I didn't know better I would think they were giving tax-free money away.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 30, 2019)

Sisyphus said:


> What burns me most about BF is seeing people drag their toddlers around store to store at 3am in below freezing weather.



I remember when I worked at walmart they let you in to grab your stuff, you just couldn't buy it until the set time. we had people with their kids asleep in the carts and junk (tvs, big boxes, etc) stretched over top of them


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 30, 2019)

Send me a sign said:


> I personally loved the packs of Drunk Black Friday Karens that had been marinating in chardonnay all day like a holiday turkey. So much more pleasant than the everyday lone, I Need to Talk to Your Manager Karen.


Last yr it was two 60+ yr old women in tight fitting, full pink bunny costumes unzipped a ways (nothing on underneath), with the hood with ears up, and a slight wobble to their walk. Truly the only person who loves a drunk is another drunk.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 30, 2019)

Sisyphus said:


> What burns me most about BF is seeing people drag their toddlers around the store to store at 3 am in below-freezing weather.


The worst part about that is the reason they're doing it:  they don't have anyone to watch them and they can't afford a babysitter... yet they are out there buying Chinese made BS.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2019)

My favorite Black Friday commercial:


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 31, 2019)

Back when we still closed on Thanksgiving and did the traditional Black Friday. I wish....


----------



## workinghard (Nov 1, 2019)

Nauzhror said:


> Yeah...I was less than amused with the scheduling for the last BF I worked at Target.
> 
> I was scheduled from 5 PM - 2:30 AM Thanksgiving
> And then from 9 AM to 11 PM the next day.
> ...


Hmmmm.... I thought that there had to be 8 hours between you closing, and returning the next morning ?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 1, 2019)

workinghard said:


> Hmmmm.... I thought that there had to be 8 hours between you closing, and returning the next morning ?


Supposed to be, at least in my area. Could depend on state law.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 1, 2019)

I enjoyed working Black Friday, did 7 of them.  I'd still be there if the original mgmt was still there.  New ETL's and TL's were horrible nasty people who drove out 90% of the old staff.  We were fine with the new way,  the people were unbearable.  Couple of U-Boats full of dry grocery?  Bring it on baby!


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 1, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Supposed to be, at least in my area. Could depend on state law.


I sometimes dream of becoming a politician so that I can pass labor laws to fix these little issues - like not accounting for commute, undressing/dressing, food and still allow for 8 hours sleep in the minimum time between shifts on two consecutive days.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 1, 2019)

I'd call out.


----------



## L4D (Nov 2, 2019)

happygoth said:


> My favorite Black Friday commercial:




Maria Bamford is a gift to this world <3


----------



## happygoth (Nov 2, 2019)

L4D said:


> Maria Bamford is a gift to this world <3


Lifting the full baskets and doing crunches on the big red ball just crack me up every time! And how she freaks out while reading the ad, and the pep talk in the mirror - the whole commercial is just genius.

This one and the old Staples back-to-school commercial set to the song "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" are probably my favorite commercials ever.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 2, 2019)

happygoth said:


> This one and the old Staples back-to-school commercial set to the song "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" are probably my favorite commercials ever.


That’s my all time favorite, too. They should bring it back every Back to School!😂😂😂


----------



## NXT (Nov 3, 2019)

My favorite ad, not black Friday though, but close enough


----------



## happygoth (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok that one is pretty good too lol


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 3, 2019)

Nauzhror said:


> Or Black Friday anyway. Virtually everyone works one of the two, but not necessarily both.
> Morning Sign In or Register to Get Started Using Walgreens.com - https://photo.walgreens.com/library/photos/pg/av on Black Friday especially often didn't get scheduled on Thanksgiving.


asants. We work both days.


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 6, 2019)

Target Black Friday 2022 Deals & Ad
					

Discover low prices & great deals each week. Buy online and choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up, and Order Pickup.




					www.target.com
				



Black Friday circular is up. Doors open at 5 again and close at 1. We reopen at 7 Friday.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 6, 2019)

Deals are underwhelming once again. No “killer” deal.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 6, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Deals are underwhelming once again. No “killer” deal.



Of course not. Then they'll wonder why sales were so low...


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 6, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Of course not. Then they'll wonder why sales were so low...


Yeah I mean I’m not saying make everything 30% off, but one irresistible deal to get people in the door. I guarantee if they sold AirPods at like $119, sales would be up across the store.


----------



## Send me a sign (Nov 6, 2019)

This may have been the demise of Kmart, but will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 6, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Yeah I mean I’m not saying make everything 30% off, but one irresistible deal to get people in the door. I guarantee if they sold AirPods at like $119, sales would be up across the store.


There are never sales for Apple products. Apple has regulations and stuff for that.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm pretty sure he was just giving an example. Any popular product  would work...


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 6, 2019)

Kartman said:


> I'm pretty sure he was just giving an example. Any popular product  would work...


Targets Black Friday deals are pretty comparable to every other retailer soo obviously if they sold anything 50% off while everyone else was selling it for 30% would result in more sales. kind of a moot point


----------



## Kartman (Nov 6, 2019)

Evidently you've mistaken me for someone who gives a crap about BF. I was defending Dannyy's post about Apple that you felt the need to school him about.


----------



## INFThatShiz (Nov 6, 2019)

I’ll probably be picking up some of those Beats tbh.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 6, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Evidently you've mistaken me for someone who gives a crap about BF. I was defending Dannyy's post about Apple that you felt the need to school him about.


No I did not mistake you for someone who cares, I’m aware you’re a grump and typically don’t have many productive comments in here. I wasn’t “schooling” anyone just pointing out Apple never has sales.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 6, 2019)

I imagine I was a 'lil spiffier before my stage IV diagnosis... go figure.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Targets Black Friday deals are pretty comparable to every other retailer soo obviously if they sold anything 50% off while everyone else was selling it for 30% would result in more sales. kind of a moot point



In that all the sales across the board are boring as shit?

Like none of these doorbusters look like actual "doorbusters".


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 6, 2019)

oath2order said:


> In that all the sales across the board are boring as shit?
> 
> Like none of these doorbusters look like actual "doorbusters".


I definitely agree with that. Nothing really that made me say wow. Some of the electronics are cheaper than you can find them the rest of the year but not worth it.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 6, 2019)

An Xbox for $199 with a game is nothing to sneeze at. That'll sell. Quickly.

Went through the ad and saved about a dozen things to my list. Maybe not holy fuck balls I can't believe how cheap that is, but a sale is a sale. I'm looking forward to getting some stuff I want and knocking out my Christmas shopping that weekend.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 6, 2019)

Kartman said:


> I'm pretty sure he was just giving an example. Any popular product  would work...


Yeah exactly. And Target could discount it if they want, they would just take more of a loss on the sales. But I think increased foot traffic would make up for it.

But yeah, take any popular product like a Nintendo switch, slash the price to $199. 

The echo deal looks good though, $59 for that ain’t bad.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 6, 2019)

Interesting that Google Home and Alexa are different prices this year. Google is really trying to take the competition. As they should.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 6, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Interesting that Google Home and Alexa are different prices this year. Google is really trying to take the competition. As they should.


In assuming it has something to do with the nest mini and the home mini both being available through this holiday season then they’ll only sell the nest mini


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 6, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> In assuming it has something to do with the nest mini and the home mini both being available through this holiday season then they’ll only sell the nest mini



Why's that, is there some reason they want to get rid of it?


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 6, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Interesting that Google Home and Alexa are different prices this year. Google is really trying to take the competition. As they should.


They were literally giving away free Home Minis to Spotify premium members, they’re pushing hard for marketshare.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2019)

I am staring at 65 inch element with Roku for 280.00.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 6, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am staring at 65 inch element with Roku for 280.00.



Honestly, there's nothing inherently wrong with a "smart" tv, but in my opinion, your better off with a regular set or decent set (with extended warranty) and using a steaming device or stick. I know several people with Vizio's and Samsung's who have purchased within the past 5 years, and can't access YouTube anymore, or any of the newer streaming apps. The TV Manufacturers stop providing updates to the firmware very quickly, if they update it at all. 

Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## GRC (Nov 6, 2019)

HardlinesFour said:


> Honestly, there's nothing inherently wrong with a "smart" tv, but in my opinion, your better off with a regular set or decent set (with extended warranty) and using a steaming device or stick. I know several people with Vizio's and Samsung's who have purchased within the past 5 years, and can't access YouTube anymore, or any of the newer streaming apps. The TV Manufacturers stop providing updates to the firmware very quickly, if they update it at all.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind.


Or in some cases they do update the firmware, to give you ads on your TV's menu or to send data of what you watch to their servers.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 6, 2019)

Honestly. My mind wasn't fairly blown, the only thing that caught my eye was 

The Amazon Alexa Show for $49.99 (which is currently $59 on Amazon) -- I've been wanting some sort of Alarm Clock / Clock for my night stand and this could fit the bill. I would prefer something Art Deco or Mid Century Modern -- but, I find the design of this kinda enchanting. 

The other thing that sorta grabbed my attention was the fake christmas trees. I wouldn't mind getting a spare since ours is probably broken beyond repair. 

Real oldtimers will actually remember when Target had true loss leaders. Now, it's more about volume, and the stuff is kinda made for the discount.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 7, 2019)

Black Friday doesn't matter as much as Cyber Monday.

That's where the good doorbusters will be.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 7, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Why's that, is there some reason they want to get rid of it?


The Google nest mini is the newer version with a nicer speaker and they probably still wanted to sell something for $19 through the holidays. Typically the more cheap devices they sell, the more likely someone is to buy the more expensive ones and expand. Or they just have a ton of the home minis left and want to sell them


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 7, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> An Xbox for $199 with a game is nothing to sneeze at. That'll sell. Quickly.
> 
> Went through the ad and saved about a dozen things to my list. Maybe not holy fuck balls I can't believe how cheap that is, but a sale is a sale. I'm looking forward to getting some stuff I want and knocking out my Christmas shopping that weekend.



PS4 with 3 games for the same price will sell much faster. Especially considering the PS4 already roughly sells 2.5 consoles per 1 Xbox One purchased.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 7, 2019)

Nauzhror said:


> PS4 with 3 games for the same price will sell much faster. Especially considering the PS4 already roughly sells 2.5 consoles per 1 Xbox One purchased.



True. I missed the PS4 deal when I looked at the ad the first time. I'd guess they are both likely to sell out before stores open on Thanksgiving to flex unless Spot limits online orders to preserve store inventory, in which case they'll be gone within in ahour or two of opening.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 7, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> True. I missed the PS4 deal when I looked at the ad the first time. I'd guess they are both likely to sell out before stores open on Thanksgiving to flex unless Spot limits online orders to preserve store inventory, in which case they'll be gone within in ahour or two of opening.


If you get a chance read guide 2 that was posted yesterday. I forget the exact verbiage but it basically said they’re limiting orders for 2 day items that could result in a INF... we’ll see how well it goes haha


----------



## NXT (Nov 7, 2019)

Every time I've done SFS or OPU for black Friday, we always end up picking all of an item with none left for store open.  I don't trust their limiting system


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 7, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> An Xbox for $199 with a game is nothing to sneeze at. That'll sell. Quickly.



Your missing the $40 GC with purchase. That’s a steal!  Not in the market for a console myself, but a steal either way.


----------



## INFThatShiz (Nov 7, 2019)

NXT said:


> Every time I've done SFS or OPU for black Friday, we always end up picking all of an item with none left for store open.  I don't trust their limiting system


Last year I completely EMPTIED the Beats and Fit Bit shippers we had out before the store opened. I felt accomplished.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 7, 2019)

Does anyone know where the Starbucks hours for Thanksgiving (not Black Friday) are posted?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 7, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Does anyone know where the Starbucks hours for Thanksgiving (not Black Friday) are posted?


Food service hours should be listed on the Black Friday page. I know you’re looking for Thanksgiving but they list all things thanksgivings and Black Friday together. If there aren’t special hours listed there then you’re open the entire time from 5pm-1am.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am staring at 65 inch element with Roku for 280.00.


I’d stay away from Element. I had a guest a couple weeks ago return an element tv that game with a faulty screen, then got it exchanged. They actually tested the new one at guest service, which was smart because that one also had a faulty screen.

It’s a little more, but the 65 inch TCL Roku should have better quality control.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Like none of these doorbusters look like actual "doorbusters".


Nah, more like a polite knock.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 8, 2019)

Madness begins.
Check out this article from USA TODAY:

Target unveils Black Friday 2019 ad with deals on televisions, toys, gift cards and more









						Target unveils Black Friday 2019 ad with deals on televisions, toys, gift cards and more
					

Target's Black Friday 2019 ad has discounts on televisions, small appliances, Instant Pot, iPhones, air fryer gift cards, Apple Watch and more.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 8, 2019)

My local news station announced to everyone that Target will be open 5*am* to 1am for Thanksgiving Day 😂😂 nope.


----------



## Psyfire (Nov 8, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Yeah exactly. And Target could discount it if they want, they would just take more of a loss on the sales. But I think increased foot traffic would make up for it.
> 
> But yeah, take any popular product like a Nintendo switch, slash the price to $199.
> 
> The echo deal looks good though, $59 for that ain’t bad.


Nintendo isn't selling the Switch at a lower price because they'll end up losing money due to manufacturing cost being just a tiny bit lower than the MSRP (Around $20?). The worst part about the sale is that the model they're putting out is the older model with the less efficent Tegra X1 chip, so the battery is worst. Guess they got to get rid of them somehow.
Honestly, what disappoints me about this sale is Best Buy has WAY better movie deals. Endgame and Captain Marvel's Blu Ray are both $7.99 iirc for example, with many other Disney movies at that price.


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 8, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Nah, more like a polite knock.



With an apology. "I'm sorry to bother you but would you come purchase me? Sorry.  .....Please?"


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 8, 2019)

Did the store open at 5 pm Thanksgiving Day last year too? I thought it was later or maybe the store closed earlier? Like midnight?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 8, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> Did the store open at 5 pm Thanksgiving Day last year too? I thought it was later or maybe the store closed earlier? Like midnight?


I thought it was 6pm last year but it was also 6am Black Friday


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 8, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I thought it was 6pm last year but it was also 6am Black Friday


It was 6pm up until 2017 but shifted to 5pm last year,


----------



## blitzsofttm (Nov 8, 2019)

Last year was 6 PM to 1 AM I believe


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 8, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> Last year was 6 PM to 1 AM I believe


It was 5pm









						Black Friday at Target: Hours and Deals
					






					corporate.target.com


----------



## Yetive (Nov 9, 2019)

6p - midnight last year at my store.  Back at 6am Friday.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 9, 2019)

Store opened at 6 pm and closed at midnight. We reopened the next morning at 6 am. I’m not sure why the earlier opening and later closing? After the initial opening last year, we were dead afterwards. I don’t think we made our sales goal and started sending TM’s home.


----------



## RTCry (Nov 9, 2019)

I really think Target is screwing the pooch with these hours. There’s a nostalgia factor that they are failing to capitalize on. Black Friday was an actual event. It was exciting because it was the first day marking the Christmas shopping season. People would spend part of their Thanksgiving scouring the ads and planning their shopping trip. With online shopping do you really need to be open on Thanksgiving? Especially if you are disabling Drive-up and OPU?

And I am stating right here and now that if you are open after Walmart is on Xmas Eve you are doing Xmas Eve wrong. You are weak. Close an hour earlier and be the alpha.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 9, 2019)

RTCry said:


> I really think Target is screwing the pooch with these hours. There’s a nostalgia factor that they are failing to capitalize on. Black Friday was an actual event. It was exciting because it was the first day marking the Christmas shopping season. People would spend part of their Thanksgiving scouring the ads and planning their shopping trip. With online shopping do you really need to be open on Thanksgiving? Especially if you are disabling Drive-up and OPU?
> 
> And I am stating right here and now that if you are open after Walmart is on Xmas Eve you are doing Xmas Eve wrong. You are weak. Close an hour earlier and be the alpha.


I wish this right here would happen.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 9, 2019)

All retailers are trying to be open first so they have first shot at customers' money. It's not just Target.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 9, 2019)

RTCry said:


> I really think Target is screwing the pooch with these hours. There’s a nostalgia factor that they are failing to capitalize on. Black Friday was an actual event. It was exciting because it was the first day marking the Christmas shopping season. People would spend part of their Thanksgiving scouring the ads and planning their shopping trip. With online shopping do you really need to be open on Thanksgiving? Especially if you are disabling Drive-up and OPU?
> 
> And I am stating right here and now that if you are open after Walmart is on Xmas Eve you are doing Xmas Eve wrong. You are weak. Close an hour earlier and be the alpha.


I honestly think target is smart and ahead of the game. They’re adjusting early compared to other retailers and its paying off. We had one of our biggest black Friday’s and holiday season in the past 10 years last year because we focused on fufillment and thinned the hours we were opened target saved a ton of money not being open 12-6 and people will get their deals at target regardless of when we open. They’ll either order it online or wait until 7am. The lines were dying way before target decided not to open at midnight 2 years ago. They saw a change in traffic and they acted on it. Smart business move


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 9, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I honestly think target is smart and ahead of the game. They’re adjusting early compared to other retailers and its paying off. We had one of our biggest black Friday’s and holiday season in the past 10 years last year because we focused on fufillment and thinned the hours we were opened target saved a ton of money not being open 12-6 and people will get their deals at target regardless of when we open. They’ll either order it online or wait until 7am. The lines were dying way before target decided not to open at midnight 2 years ago. They saw a change in traffic and they acted on it. Smart business move


So why is Target opening earlier this year and staying open later? My store did not have the lines outside the building like in years past. After the first couple of hours, it was like a regular weekend day and died later in the evening.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 9, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> We had one of our biggest black Friday’s



WE??? I'm telling you - all that Koolaid's gonna make you FAT!!! Trust me...


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 10, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> So why is Target opening earlier this year and staying open later? My store did not have the lines outside the building like in years past. After the first couple of hours, it was like a regular weekend day and died later in the evening.


By an hour.... they’re tweaking it and seeing what works. If they regretted their decision or it didn’t work they’d just be going back to midnight. Regardless of your perception of the line or how busy you were. Numbers don’t lie. Just because they weren’t lined up at the door doesn’t mean they didn’t get their deal. Online shopping is still going to be a huge portion of sales.



Kartman said:


> WE??? I'm telling you - all that Koolaid's gonna make you FAT!!! Trust me...


Thanks for your opinion. I believe in the company I work for. If I didn’t there’s no point in working here. Sorry you couldn’t say the same. The koolaid pays the bills so it they want to keep prompting me I’ll keep drinking it.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2019)

We were still ringing people up at 1 o'clock last year, even though we closed at midnight.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 10, 2019)

were to post this .. $$$81.00 What a steal














						Target’s Selling A Full-Size Turkey Suit For Thanksgiving Because YOLO
					

On sale at Target is an inflatable turkey costume that not only comes with a fan and a battery pack, but will guarantee a few laughs at Thanksgiving dinner.




					www.scarymommy.com
				



were to post this .. $$$81.00 What a steal









						Target Sells an Inflatable Roasted Turkey Costume, So Good Luck Getting Invited Back Next Year
					

There's nothing wrong with injecting a little humor into the Thanksgiving dinner table (just yesterday we highlighted these silly hats for you and the family),




					www.popsugar.com
				










						Orion Costumes Inflatable Christmas Roast Turkey Adult Costume
					

Read reviews and buy Orion Costumes Inflatable Christmas Roast Turkey Adult Costume at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 10, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> were to post this .. $$$81.00 What a steal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you put on a red shirt it meets dress code too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 11, 2019)

Check out this gallery from USA TODAY:

These retailers already have released Black Friday ads









						Walmart, Target, Kohl's, Lowe's, Old Navy announce Black Friday plans
					

More Black Friday ads are starting to roll in. Kohl's, Target, BJ's Wholesale Club, Costco, Office Depot, Sears and Kmart have unveiled their ads.




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 11, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Check out this gallery from USA TODAY:
> 
> These retailers already have released Black Friday ads
> 
> ...


Where tf is BJ's? I've never heard of it until now


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 11, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> By an hour.... they’re tweaking it and seeing what works. If they regretted their decision or it didn’t work they’d just be going back to midnight. Regardless of your perception of the line or how busy you were. Numbers don’t lie. Just because they weren’t lined up at the door doesn’t mean they didn’t get their deal. Online shopping is still going to be a huge portion of sales.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. I believe in the company I work for. If I didn’t there’s no point in working here. Sorry you couldn’t say the same. The looks of pays the bills so it they want to keep prompting me I’ll keep drinking it.


It is a difference of two hours from last year. It wasn't a perception, the numbers didn't lie in my store as we did not make our sales goal. The only line we had was a guest service when they were picking up their orders. They get the deal online and can either have their items sent or picked up in-store. Yes, online shopping is huge, but why open earlier and stay open later to accommodate this shopping?


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 11, 2019)

Essentially, no reason not to from Spot's perspective as you already need a lot of employees working to accommodate online shopping. You need employees there to take all the sale items from the back and stage them on the floor so that fulfillment can pick them easily. You obviously need fulfillment. That's a lot of people already. But, hey that's also a good time to go ahead and take a truck or two so that you can be ready for the weekend and Cyber Monday. You don't want to run out of inventory. At this point, you've already got all your salesfloor working, so why the hell not bring in the front end and open the store to let some guests buy things as well.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 11, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Where tf is BJ's? I've never heard of it until now


It's like Costco and Sam's Club.  Main difference I've seen is that membership is voluntary but the member's price is soooo less that it's got the same cost/value that Costco's membership does.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 11, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Essentially, no reason not to from Spot's perspective as you already need a lot of employees working to accommodate online shopping. You need employees there to take all the sale items from the back and stage them on the floor so that fulfillment can pick them easily. You obviously need fulfillment. That's a lot of people already. But, hey that's also a good time to go ahead and take a truck or two so that you can be ready for the weekend and Cyber Monday. You don't want to run out of inventory. At this point, you've already got all your salesfloor working, so why the hell not bring in the front end and open the store to let some guests buy things as well.


But, does it warrant us opening an hour earlier and staying an hour later compared to last year? We already have TM's working the day shift on Thanksgiving picking orders.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 11, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> But, does it warrant us opening an hour earlier and staying an hour later compared to last year? We already have TM's working the day shift on Thanksgiving picking orders.



It doesn't really hurt from Spot's persepctive. That's another 2 hours of sales so why the fuck not?


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 11, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> That's another 2 hours of sales so why the fuck not?


That last hour - employee pay, electric bill, water bill, theft....are there really enough sales at 1am to offset all that?


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> That last hour - employee pay, electric bill, water bill, theft....are there really enough sales at 1am to offset all that?



 I would imagine sales is a no. But, you're going to want TMs there anyway to recover for the next morning, so might as well keep the doors open for the odd guest or two who wants to spend money.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Where tf is BJ's? I've never heard of it until now


Check out this gallery from USA TODAY:

These stores will be closed Thanksgiving 2019









						These stores will be closed Thanksgiving 2019: Office Depot, Marshalls, Barnes & Noble
					

Ikea, Academy Sports + Outdoors, Stein Mart, Lowe's and Dillard's are among the stores staying closed Thanksgiving 2019.




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Times Up (Nov 13, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> Did the store open at 5 pm Thanksgiving Day last year too? I thought it was later or maybe the store closed earlier? Like midnight?



No, @ 5 on last year


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 13, 2019)

All of the retailers that are closed on thanksgiving are secondary chains. They would open up if it was profitable. TJ Maxx knows that people will come in for stocking stuffers on Friday after they’ve done their big shop at Target, Wal-Mart, etc and they can run ads claiming that they support family time.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 13, 2019)

Greenandred said:


> All of the retailers that are closed on thanksgiving are secondary chains. They would open up if it was profitable. TJ Maxx knows that people will come in for stocking stuffers on Friday after they’ve done their big shop at Target, Wal-Mart, etc and they can run ads claiming that they support family time.


So Costco, which is closed on Thanksgiving, is a secondary chain?


----------



## vyrt (Nov 13, 2019)

Produce Queen said:


> So Costco, which is closed on Thanksgiving, is a secondary chain?


Costco makes money and treats it’s employees well.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 13, 2019)

Whutta crazy concept!!! Wut are THEY smoking!!! 🥴


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 13, 2019)

I agree that Costco is not a secondary chain. It is nice that they treat their employees well and close on all holidays. My store is next to one and it is hard to be reminded on holidays when I have to be at work and the adjacent parking lot is empty.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2019)

Greenandred said:


> I agree that Costco is not a secondary chain. It is nice that they treat their employees well and close on all holidays. My store is next to one and it is hard to be reminded on holidays when I have to be at work and the adjacent parking lot is empty.


Costco cashiers make up to 50k. I know one who did.


----------



## Cloudenix (Nov 13, 2019)

I usually always work both. Thursday, 3pm - 2am and Friday, 4pm to close.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 14, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Yeah I mean I’m not saying make everything 30% off, but one irresistible deal to get people in the door. I guarantee if they sold AirPods at like $119, sales would be up across the store.


Walmart just announced their Black Friday ad, AirPods for $129. This is the type of thing I was talking about. Also Apple Watch series 3 for $129.

Target has no exciting deals like that.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 14, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Costco cashiers make up to 50k. I know one who did.


It’s actually over $58k for a topped out cashier with the time and a half every Sunday.


----------

